# L.



## aristocat (23 Luglio 2012)

bella poesia, ma stralunata.
-------------------------------------------------------

_Qui  Disco Volante
Non temeteci
Sul Pianeta Terra cerchiamo un cuore
Per i  nostri sogni
Per sfidare Dio
Guardi, Capitano
Sui monitor: segnali  di Laura dovunque
Macchie di luna e di  thè
Gioia che afferri improvvisa in un giorno qualunque
Grazia che è  estranea agli umani. 
Alle Fughe di Bach, alla chimica
 Qui Pianeta  Terra: ci sentite, voi? 
Guardi, Capitano: che stelle in cielo. 
Tracce di  Laura dovunque
Le droghe non servono
Atomi di tenerezza dei giorni qualunque
Anima estranea agli umani
Ai  colori dei quark, alla musica
 Tracce di Laura  dovunque
Pace che torna in Iraq
Gioia che afferri improvvisa su un  piccolo seno
Bambola di Modigliani
Un film di Rohmer con Anouk Aimée
Luce senza fine._

_(L - Baustelle)_


----------

